# Some queso



## Ooaaronoo (Feb 15, 2021)

Tried to make some queso.  Turned out to be pretty damn good.

2 lb of velveta cheese
8 oz pepper jack
8 oz gouda" I used Colby jack"
1 lb chorizo " I used ground meat"
2  cans rotel
3 jalapenos 
1 onion
1 red bell pepper
1 green bell pepper 
1 can cream of mushroom soup "used low sodim"
Smoked for a hr @350 with hickory


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 15, 2021)

Man that looks good. I’ve never had a queso that wasn’t good. Thanks for the recipe I’m gonna have to try it


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 15, 2021)

Looks and sounds amazing! Thanks for sharing your recipe!

Ryan


----------



## Ooaaronoo (Feb 15, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks and sounds amazing! Thanks for sharing your recipe!
> 
> Ryan


Got it off reddit... but it was good so I figure I'd share


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks killer.  Have you tried that cream of mushroom with roasted garlic?  It is the bomb!


----------



## Ooaaronoo (Feb 16, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks killer.  Have you tried that cream of mushroom with roasted garlic?  It is the bomb!


I haven't tried it in this.. but we use it in greenbean casserole. Love it


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 16, 2021)

Man where's the corn chips? Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## Ooaaronoo (Feb 16, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Man where's the corn chips? Looks darn good.
> Jim


Got 2 bags left.haha


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks killer.  Have you tried that cream of mushroom with roasted garlic?  It is the bomb!



I have used that in a few recipes. Green bean casserole for sure as stated above. Very few things aren't better with garlic!


----------

